# Chorus BB w/ new Centaur CT Crank



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

Can anyone verify if a asym 111mm Chorus BB is compatible with the new Centaur Compact CT cranks? Campy.com doesn't really say. Thanks.

JR


----------



## cml (Sep 15, 2005)

*According to this ...*

.....it should fit..

Campagnolo Chorus Triple Bottom Bracket:
"111mm spindle. Fits Record, Chorus or Centaur Triple Cranksets or a Centaur Double Crankset. Carbon shell size: 68 is English, 70 is Italian. 233 grams."

The Centaur Double and Compact use the same BB.

This is from an ad for a Chorus Triple BB from Texascyclesport.com
Hope this helps..

cml


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Thanks, it does.*

I might give them a call to verify.


----------



## cml (Sep 15, 2005)

*Also..*



Ramjm_2000 said:


> I might give them a call to verify.


This from the Centaur CT ad from the same site...

Campagnolo Centaur CT Compact Crankset:
"10 speed compatible. Forged, polished, anodized Alloy spider and crank arms. Ultra-Drive chainrings with ramps and pickup pins. A (111mm) bottom bracket is required. 135mm bolt pattern. 5 bolt, 5 arm spider. Chainrings are 34-50 teeth. 656 grams. Silver."

I purchased my Campy stuff from them .They are excellent to work with..

cml


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

cml said:


> This from the Centaur CT ad from the same site...
> 
> Campagnolo Centaur CT Compact Crankset:
> "10 speed compatible. Forged, polished, anodized Alloy spider and crank arms. Ultra-Drive chainrings with ramps and pickup pins. A (111mm) bottom bracket is required. 135mm bolt pattern. 5 bolt, 5 arm spider. Chainrings are 34-50 teeth. 656 grams. Silver."
> ...


I would really suggest calling on this one. The Record/Chorus triple 111mm bottom bracket and the Centaur double 111mm bottom bracket are not interchangeable. The spindle length is right, but I believe that there is some issue with the taper. Call someone like competitive cyclist or excel sports to verify for yourself.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Frustrated!*

I called Texas Cycle sport they are 100% sure that it would work just fine, then I called excel and they were 100% sure that it wouldn't. In fact they had mentioned that the taper on the spindle was different on the Centaur and Veloce BBs. I guess I'll be calling Branford Bike when they reopen on the 6th any more help out there? 

JR


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Update from Campy*

I finally decided to go to the source to get the correct info since I was hearing several different stories on the new Campy Centaur/Velcoe CT stuff. Here is thier response: 

Yes, but the chainline will be off by 1mm.
Best regards,
Michele

At 06.57 16/01/2006 -0800, you wrote:

MIchele,

Thanks for the quick response. The Chorus BB is probably 1 year old and a triple. Would it be a 2 degree taper? 

Thanks

JR

Campagnolo Technical and Product Information <[email protected]> wrote:

Will seem to work but the match will be mechanically incorrect, because if it is an old 111mm bb it has a 1.55° taper, whereas the taper in the crank is 2°, if it's a newer asymmetrical 111mm bb for triple, it is asymmetrical. 
Best regards, 
Michele

>Testo: I am considering using the new 2006 Centaur compact crankset. I currently have a spare Chorus 111mm bottom bracket. I have gotten several different responses on compatability. Will this work? Thanks 
> 
>JR 


It looks like if it is a newer Chorus/Record triple it will work since it has a 2 degree taper, but you'll have to live with a 1mm offset. Does anyone know what year they switched to the 2 degree taper and does anyone think that the 1mm willmake that big of a difference? 

JR


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

*It works*

I just installed a Centaur Alloy Compact on a Chorus 111m triple bottom bracket and it works very well. Based on recommendations from this list, I'm also using the Centaur Compact Front Derailleur along with the CT crank. 

I took it on a 20 mile loop yesterday with no misshifts, skips, or drop offs. 

I percieve no compromise or tradeoff with this combination.


----------



## Ramjm_2000 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Thanks.*

I just orded a new BB 5 minutes ago. I was planning on selling the Chorus BB but I think I'll just hold on to it and sell the new Centaur one if it doesn't work. Glad hear someone else has done this. 

JR



Squeegy200 said:


> I just installed a Centaur Alloy Compact on a Chorus 111m triple bottom bracket and it works very well. Based on recommendations from this list, I'm also using the Centaur Compact Front Derailleur along with the CT crank.
> 
> I took it on a 20 mile loop yesterday with no misshifts, skips, or drop offs.
> 
> I percieve no compromise or tradeoff with this combination.


----------

